# Last White fish trawler in Whitby



## Erimus

The 'Copious' is now the sole survivor of the once extensive white fish fleet...the other Whitby boats are now 'crabbers' or shell fishers... 

geoff


----------



## ben27

good day erimus.sm.05:29.re:last white fish trawler in whitby.have the fish stocks gone.have they overfished.and now its the crabber's turn.interesting post.regards ben27


----------



## Erimus

There are some Scots trawlers in and out but think stocks have dropped but they are blaming Euro Quotas for the decline in boats...

Geoff


----------



## gde

Erimus,

There are quite a number of Whitby white fish boats working out of Peterhead and they land some of the largest catches to Peterhead fish market on a regular basis.Whitby seems to have some very experienced fishermen as well as o top class boat builder Parkols.


----------



## trotterdotpom

That's true Gde, trouble is they've bypassed Whitby.

John T


----------



## gde

trotterdotpom,

Although Peterhead has one of the largest fish markets in the UK I often wonder why the Whitby boats do not land at their own market and give the locals more work.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Presume they're working too far away. I did see something recently saying that the Whitby fishmarket had been bought by another company, hopefully it's the start of new things.

Last time I was there, it was shut down and you couldn't even buy a dressed crab from the stalls roundabout. The nearest seagull was in a bin at the Supermarket carpark! A sad tale.

John T


----------



## Erimus

My 'man in the Fishermans Club' says one word 'quotas':

Geoff


----------



## gde

Landing at Peterhead fish market for Monday,Sophie Louise WY168 has 776 boxes of white fish along with Resolution WY78 has 780 boxes of white fish.They must be pairing at the moment.Yes quotas are a problem.I hope to visit Whitby this year and perhaps see 1st hand whats happening at the harbour.


----------



## Erimus

trotterdotpom said:


> Presume they're working too far away. I did see something recently saying that the Whitby fishmarket had been bought by another company, hopefully it's the start of new things.
> 
> Last time I was there, it was shut down and you couldn't even buy a dressed crab from the stalls roundabout. The nearest seagull was in a bin at the Supermarket carpark! A sad tale.
> 
> John T


Was that the day they were waving Lt.James Cook off on his second voyage John??

http://www.whitbygazette.co.uk/news/local/new-company-to-run-whitby-fish-market-1-3398105

geoff


----------



## Douglas Paterson

gde said:


> Landing at Peterhead fish market for Monday,Sophie Louise WY168 has 776 boxes of white fish along with Resolution WY78 has 780 boxes of white fish.They must be pairing at the moment.Yes quotas are a problem.I hope to visit Whitby this year and perhaps see 1st hand whats happening at the harbour.


Do you know who owns and/or skippers these boats? I have wondered what their connection with Whitby is.
Regards
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## John Dryden

Both owned by Lockers as far as I know.

http://www.streonshalh.com/fleet


----------



## gde

Douglas,it may be Lockers from Whitby but Iam not too sure.After porthendry telling me that the Harvester PD 98 has a busted gearbox and the Starlight having been purchased by Lunar I don't know what is going on nowadays with the white fish fleet.I will just keep taking more boat photos.


----------



## Erimus

Howard Locker has Whitby Rose...that I do know.....at least he did last Summer.

geoff


----------



## gde

Our Lass 111 as well,built at Parkols.


----------



## Erimus

You beat me to it!

They have a newer larger boat working out of Grimsby.....Our Lass 111 I believe.

geoff

http://www.intrafish.com/


----------



## trotterdotpom

Erimus said:


> Was that the day they were waving Lt.James Cook off on his second voyage John??
> 
> http://www.whitbygazette.co.uk/news/local/new-company-to-run-whitby-fish-market-1-3398105
> 
> geoff


Thanks for that Geoff. It's about 5 years since I was there and the fish market was as dead as a dodo - not so much as a guppy on sale. Hope the re-opening has been a success. Looking forward to being able to see for myself in a few months time. 

I don't think Cook was ever a Lieutenant when he sailed from Whitby, more like a cabin boy running around avoiding barrels!

John T


----------



## gde

Geoff, Sorry about that.Our Lass 111,since she started fishing up here she has been landing some big catches.For her size she seems to have all mod cons.She is lying in the inner harbour here at Peterhead at the moment.


----------



## Erimus

trotterdotpom said:


> Thanks for that Geoff. It's about 5 years since I was there and the fish market was as dead as a dodo - not so much as a guppy on sale. Hope the re-opening has been a success. Looking forward to being able to see for myself in a few months time.
> 
> I don't think Cook was ever a Lieutenant when he sailed from Whitby, more like a cabin boy running around avoiding barrels!
> 
> John T


NO he refused promotion for years...On BBC4 in 30 minutes on the History of. Cook......but I digress...
Geoff


----------



## amble

there are few whitby boats fish from peterheed


----------



## trotterdotpom

Erimus said:


> NO he refused promotion for years...On BBC4 in 30 minutes on the History of. Cook......but I digress...
> Geoff[/
> 
> I was talking about his 3 years as an apprentice on colliers. He wasn't in the navy then.
> 
> John T


----------



## trotterdotpom

amble said:


> there are few whitby boats fish from peterheed


Question: Any Whitby lads aboard.

Answer: No, we're all white men here.

John T


----------



## Erimus

Currently on three weeks holiday in Scotland but won't make Peterhead...to Eyemouth tomorrrow for fish supper and take some pictures of trawlers....new pontton opened tbis week.

Geoff


----------

